# Wood Shop Floor is a mess



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 5, 2016)

This is what my call floor looks like, trying to consolidate, cut up blanks, box them and get ready for the move, really been a big job to move but hopefully my new building in NC will hold it all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert (Oct 5, 2016)

And my wife is upset with how my shop looks :)

To be honest, she does have a point. I do need to clean up after myself a bit better.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 5, 2016)

My wife is upset cause she can park her car in the garage, but where I am moving to I have a dedicated shop about double the size I have now, just have to figure out a good way to store call blanks, wood storage has always been my problem, I am a wood horder lol. I admit it, although, I have let my shop here become a total mess because I am I the process of moving it, it does drive me crazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 5, 2016)

How about milk crates?


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 5, 2016)

got way too many for milk crates, I use them already for some things, Im going to have to build a shelving or rack system in the new building.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 5, 2016)

I use commercial kitchen racks for blank storage, and it works well for me. I think each shelf is rated for 800-1000lbs, and the wire shelving allows for air movement. Just a thought...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 5, 2016)

That is a great ideal DKMD, I scored about 15 files helves/racks today they are 8ft tall and about 14 inches deep and have a lot of shelves think I have solved the problem. They were used at an office to store file books, Now all I have to do is move them from Texas to North Carolina.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 6, 2016)

Too bad you can't just mail each of us a few blanks to lighten your move load. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 6, 2016)

what mess

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 6, 2016)

Just refer to it as inventory, or opportunities. Not a Mess....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 6, 2016)

That is true, very true it is inventory, and its all dry now so hard just to get rid of it.


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2016)

You know, if you need to get rid of stuff we're here for you....... Tony


----------



## CWS (Oct 7, 2016)

He could mail all of us a box of blanks and we could mail to his new address some of our green stuff


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2016)

CWS said:


> He could mail all of us a box of blanks and we could mail to his new address some of our green stuff



He don't even have to mail mine, I'll just back the truck to the shop and load up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> He don't even have to mail mine, I'll just back the truck to the shop and load up!


You Texans are so resourceful. I am amazed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 7, 2016)

what are you looking for tony, I might be able to help you out


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2016)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> what are you looking for tony, I might be able to help you out



Nothing really in particular, but if you're not hauling all of it with you let me know. Maybe I could help you get rid of some of it. Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 7, 2016)

You could at least go buy beer, help him pack it in boxes, and hug him good bye Tony.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> You could at least go buy beer, help him pack it in boxes, and hug him good bye Tony.



The hell of it is I never knew he lived here, we could've hung out.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Well in that case, carry two 12 packs!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 7, 2016)

Well been here for almost 6 years Tony, but I have been back and forth to NC for wife family stuff and other places for military, I probably will have some stuff if you are looking for something, especially hackberry I and ash, am cutting some eastern cedar, pecan and Bradford pear up this afternoon, what part of SA are you


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2016)

I live in the NE side by Windcrest. I sure wish I had known you were here all this time! Tony


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 7, 2016)

Well you did say hello 3 years ago but I forgot about all that. Well I have to run to BAMC my wife has to get her hand X rayed think she broke it will be back later I guess

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2016)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Well you did say hello 3 years ago but I forgot about all that. Well I have to run to BAMC my wife has to get her hand X rayed think she broke it will be back later I guess



That sucks, hope she's alright.


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I think she looked in at your shop floor and she's trying to get out of helping you load everything!


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> I think she looked in at your shop floor and she's trying to get out of helping you load everything!



I know my wife would chop her hand off before she helped me move the Shop. In her defense it is pretty bad......


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> I know my wife would chop her hand off before she helped me move the Shop. In her defense it is pretty bad......


My 7 yr old grand daughter says it best "grandpa, you have to learn to pick up after yourself"........ yes dear

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 7, 2016)

Well just got back from Hospital, yep she broke her hand and is in a cast So didn't get a chance to cut up the wood.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Well soon as she gets her sense of humor back, you can accuse her of doing it on purpose, just be careful, them casts hurt when !!

Give her our best wishes for a speedy recovery Jim. That's got to make the move even more challenging for her.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 8, 2016)

Yeah, she is a red head so I have learned not accuse her of anything, she has been going through breast cancer surgery(reason we are still here) So she really has not been able to help out a lot, so it does make it difficult, but we will get through it.
I did get in the shop late tonight and got a little done, I even got a short reed goose call started but not in love with the style, I have been working on short reed goose calls off and on and just haven't got to where I want it to be, but that is call making.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 8, 2016)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Yeah, she is a red head so I have learned not accuse her of anything, she has been going through breast cancer surgery(reason we are still here) So she really has not been able to help out a lot, so it does make it difficult, but we will get through it.
> I did get in the shop late tonight and got a little done, I even got a short reed goose call started but not in love with the style, I have been working on short reed goose calls off and on and just haven't got to where I want it to be, but that is call making.



Jim, I'm married to a Ginger as well, I fully understand. Hope she heals up quickly, and seriously, if you need a hand holler at me. Tony


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Oct 8, 2016)

Well got some more work done today, was breaking down some logs to big for my band saw with my electric chainsaw, and burned the switch up guess I will have to fire the husky up tomorrow and try and finish up. My neighbors love when I use the big saw(Not). Did another short reed goose call waiting for the epoxy to set, but it is made from stabilized Buckeye. Will try and get some pics tomorrow


----------

